# Toshiba Satellite D: Drive not working



## MACD

Hello, 
I have a Toshiba Satellite notebook computer, model # PSM60C-CD400E. I am not sure if my D: Drive is damaged. The computer does not recognize the d drive. When I go to "My Computer" the D: drive does not appear. Hence I cannot play any CD's or DVDs. 
I took it to a repair technician and he examined the computer. He told me that he believes the problem is caused by a virus. He told me that my norton was outdated, ( a version from 2005) and that the computer would not peform a full virus scan. When he performed a virus scan, it would stop at file # 400 or something like that. 
However I believe he is incorrect. I did full virus and system scan and Norton searched over 500,000 files and no virus was found. I am using Rogers High speed internet and they give you Norton antivirus with the package. I recently (about two months ago) reinstalled Norton on the computer. 
I would like to wipe the computer using the recovery dvd/cd, however as my D drive is not recognized, i cant even do this. 
Does anyone know what is causing this problem, or what i should do? I would like to wipe the computer, as this is what the technician recommended. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Couriant

Check to see if it's recognised in the BIOS.


----------



## MACD

Thanks for replying to my thread. 
I checked the BIOS and found DVD/CD-ROM drive : TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L632B. PND Device ID: IDE/CDROMTSSTCORP_CD/DVD . And then it had error code 39. I checked under device manager it said: "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39). 

What can i do from here, or what does this mean?


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi and welcome.

The bios has an error code? 

Maybe you mean device manager?

If so, remove it from there, and reboot.


----------



## MACD

I, unistalled the D drive and rebooted the computer . I also checked to make sure that the bios was up to date. But still. I have the same problem... D drive is not recognized.


----------



## JohnWill

Download  CDgone, right click on the downloaded file and choose Extract All, then double-click on *cdgone.reg* Say "Yes" to the merge question and then reboot. See if the drives have returned. You may have to re-install CD burning applications, since they're the ones that tinker with the filter setting in the registry that caused the drives to disappear.


----------



## MACD

That worked !!. Thank you very much I actually downloaded CDgone, but did not install it. I tried removing Nero from my comptuter first and it seemed that Nero was the culprit....
Thanks again, the problem is fixed and my d: drive is back in gear...


----------



## Lillichan

Hi
I also have a Toshiba Satellite notebook computer model # PSM40C-JM800E. I am having the same problem as MACD. My D:/ drive is not being recognized and I cannot play any DVDs or CDs. I have tried the suggestions posted here and it is still not working. I have uninstalled from the device manager and reinstalled it, and I have removed any burning programs and tried cdgone.
Under device manager it says "The device cannot start" (code 10).
Does anyone have any more suggestions for what I could do?


----------



## Couriant

Microsoft's answer to Code 10:

Code 10
If the device has a FailReasonString value in its hardware key, that string appears as the error message. The driver or enumerator puts this registry string value there. If there is no FailReasonString in the hardware key, you receive the following error message:
This device cannot start. (Code 10)


Recommended resolution


Device failed to start. Click Update Driver to update the drivers for this device. On the General Properties tab of the device, click Troubleshoot to start the Troubleshooting Wizard.


----------

